# Leipzig (ruft)session



## -|nS5|- (28. Juli 2006)

Servus  


Ich will morgen mitn freund von mir nach leipzig ne runde trialen da gera 
langsam langweilig wird  

Wer hätte lust und zeit ne runde zu biken und leipzig unsicher zu machen  



MFG nS5


----------



## EchoPure (28. Juli 2006)

Hey ich will morgen mit einem Freund auch nach Leipzig Trialen und treffe mich mit Axl Treffen! Wenn es nicht Regnet!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (29. Juli 2006)

hier,

ich weiss - isn bissl spät - aber sehr geil, dass wir jetzt noch ein bissl merh leute  werden  sagt mal nen guten zeitpunkt! ich würde als treffpunkt westseite hauptbahnhof ansetzten - is echt easy zu finden!!! 

so gegen 13uhr? was sagt ihr?

greets, axl...


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juli 2006)

da ist man wieder mal nich da, und wieder is ne session. ihr seit solche assis


----------



## Ray (29. Juli 2006)

hätte auch mal wieder bock auf l.e. ist aber bissl kurzfristig.... mal sehen vielleicht kann ich mich doch noch überwinden


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juli 2006)

wäre geil. aber wenn du lust hast, dann immer nur sonntags, oder samstags ab 15Uhr. Meine Lehre beginnt


----------



## AxLpAc (30. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> da ist man wieder mal nich da, und wieder is ne session. ihr seit solche assis



such is life   war eigentlich ziemlich witzig heute, bin ganz schön im eimer und mein fuss tut weh...

thx an kay - war echt lässig mit dir und dem olaf! werd bei gelegenheit mal nach halle kommen und mal sehen was da so geht!

greetz, axl...


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juli 2006)

Ja Axel, freu dich noch drüber


----------



## roborider (30. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> wäre geil. aber wenn du lust hast, dann immer nur sonntags, oder samstags ab 15Uhr. Meine Lehre beginnt



Wie wärs mit nächstem Wochenende?


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juli 2006)

können wir machen. Sonntag wäre halt geiler. Da hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## AxLpAc (30. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Axel, freu dich noch drüber



taschentuch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (30. Juli 2006)

Ich fands auch echt geil hat auf jedenfall mal spaß gemacht mit anderen und wo anders zu fahren!Aber mir tut auch irgendwie alles weh!!!!!
Freuhe mich schon wenn ihr mal nach Halle kommt!


----------



## elhefe (1. August 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Lehre beginnt



Glückwunsch


----------



## alien1976 (1. August 2006)

EchoPure schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands auch echt geil hat auf jedenfall mal spaß gemacht mit anderen und wo anders zu fahren!Aber mir tut auch irgendwie alles weh!!!!!
> Freuhe mich schon wenn ihr mal nach Halle kommt!



Is ja geil geht jetz endlich mal wieder was in Halle meine alten Heimat.

Ich bin dort aufgewachsen und hab da vor ca 15 Jahren es Trial angefangen mit ein paar anderen Kumpels. Damals waren wir die ersten in Halle. Haben auf Events und Messen gegen Money Shows gemacht.  Später wurde dann ein MountainbikeClub Halle gegründet. Aber det war wohl nix keiner hatte Interresse.

Wir hatten damals unser Gelände auf der Peißnitz Bühne und im Winter hatten wir im Eingangsbereich der Messehallen dies ja jetzt nicht mehr gibt unseren Spot. Ach und am Fritz-Weineck-Ufer und in der Heide gibts nen Steinbruch und in der City waren wir sher oft auf dem Boulevard und Haptbahnhof und Marktplatz meisent Nachts in den Ferien das hat Laune gemacht.

Wo Fahrt ihr denn Heut so??

Wenn ich ma wider meine Ellis besuche bring ich unbedingt mein Bike mit und dann fahrn mer ma zusammen Gelle.
Du bist Zweiradmechaniker ich dazu noch Meister. Wo arbeites du denn in welchen Laden? Sag bloß Focken. Wie alt bist de?


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. August 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch



Mensch Tilo altes haus. Von dir hört man auch mal wieder was. Sehr possitiv. Bin gespannt wan man dich mal wieder live sieht.

Bis dann, Clemi


----------



## EchoPure (1. August 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja geil geht jetz endlich mal wieder was in Halle meine alten Heimat.
> 
> Nee ich arbeite im Fahrradies in der Bernburgerstraße wenn das dir was sagt?
> Mit wen bist du da Früher gefahren?
> ...


----------



## alien1976 (2. August 2006)

Also Ich bin jetz 30. 
Fahrraddies Sagt mir natürlich was des Gabs Früher schon war aber da glaubich noch im Paulusvirtel in so ner kleinen Klitsche.

Gefahren bin ich mit Torsten Schwinge( Wohnt jetz auch hier in München) Im Team zusammen bei Events.
Dann gabs Noch Daniel Kreuzmann Jetz in Jena in irgendso nem Fahrradladen glaub bei Karstadt.

Dann gabs noch einen Thomas und nen Michael könnt auch sein ich gleub der war ein bischen kräftiger auf den Hüften. also wenns der Ist. Ich würd mich freuen den Mal wieder zu sehen.

Also ich werd ma meine Ellis anfunken und vieleicht so 3 Augustwochenende 19.21. hochkommen also haltet euch frei. Super wär ja wenn de Lepzscher och gommen däten also Trialmaniax und ARAMIS und sonst so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (2. August 2006)

ich sag ja Lehre. Für Sessions bin ich nun halt nur noch Sonntags verfgbar, oder Samstags ab 16:00


----------



## alien1976 (2. August 2006)

Also ich würd vorschlagen Samstag den 20.08.2006 treff ma uns in Halle von mir aus erst ab 1600. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## EchoPure (2. August 2006)

Von mir aus ihr müsst nur bescheid sagen und dann treffen wir uns!


----------



## andre35i (3. August 2006)

hallo leute bin nach berlin (5 und 6 augusut) auch mal in leipzig ein besien trielen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. August 2006)

Jo, sag bescheid.


----------



## andre35i (4. August 2006)

ja wen es alles klappt nestes wochenende mit par leuten...


----------



## EchoPure (12. August 2006)

habt ihr lust nächstes wochenende mal nach Halle zu kommen?


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. August 2006)

wenn mein Rad bis dahin fertig ist, dann gerne. Und halt mal mit Arbeitzeiten schauen...


----------



## alien1976 (13. August 2006)

Ja also wie gesagt ich komme Nächstes WoEnd hoch und am Samstag fahre ich die City. Ik freu mich scho.


----------



## EchoPure (13. August 2006)

Cool freu mich schon! Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn un da bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

